# Rear speaker replacement for 93 Maxima GXE (non-bose)



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

After some initial frustration, managed to replace front speakers (though one isn't working) on a 93 Non-Bose maxima (I suspect wiring is gone somewhere but not a biggie).

Now I want to do the same for the rear deck. Did some searching but I'm getting conflicting material as to the actual size and suitability of aftermarket rear speakers (the old ones are on their way out). 

Had a look at crutchfield.com purely for information purposes and from what I've gathered 6.75 inch round speakers are the ones that don't need a special mounting kit. I'd rather find drop in replacements off ebay.

Despite other websites stating that 6x9 should fit this car. So which one is it out of interest? Anyone have a specific speaker model (looking cheap) that I can simply drop-in? 

Also connector wise, any connector adapters or do I have to splice wiring again (as I did for the fronts)??

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

I've heard that any aftermarket 6x9 speakers will work in your Max, but I'm not so sure about that. The Bose systems have wierd mounting configurations so it will cause you trouble with adding aftermarket speakers.

But, you don't have a Bose system (lucky you!) so basically find some 6x9's you like and throw them in there. Any connector should work.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the rear speakers use a 6.5S (oversize 6.5") IIRC, but you can replace them with anything up to a 6x9. you just have to be willing to do a bit of cutting back there, but it's not a problem to get them in.

and yes, you'll have to chop on a few connectors as well, but that's no big deal. few 1/4" quick connect terminals and a $5 pair of wire crimpers and you're set.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE what he said. I havea 93GXE with Active Speaker and I replaced them with 6.5


----------

